# Why I can"t Do Without



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

The 4 way on my 4600


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Another view*

I am totally spoiled by this feature.It also picks up brush real nicely.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*last one*

This pole is 38' long.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

That's useful looking attachment, slipshod. Is there a name for it? Did you build it or buy it?

It's nice to see pics of a WORKING tractor. I still live in a subdivision, so my 2210 is just sitting in my garage (new acreage is 30+ miles away, got over 30hrs on so far). Shoot, I've even waxed it, although it took me forever to get it clean before I waxed. Wonder how many more times I'll do that after the new wears off?!?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Now Thats a tractor!!! nice pics slip


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh yeah! Arrrrgh, Arrrrgh, Arrrrrrrrrghhh!!! (Tim the Toolman Taylor grunts for that 4 in 1 bucket all around!) That is one handy attachment to have on the tractor .:hooray: :thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice pics slip, what's that cab off of?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Mow*

It is called a 4 way or clam bucket.It has 3 cutting edges on it,one on the main blade so you can doze,one on the leading edge of the banjo for digging when the clam is closed,and ond on the back side of the banjo that can be used to back peel sod or bite that little pile you always chase with a regular bucket.
The bucket was bought new with the tractor.It cost me my bucket and about $900.00,worth every penny.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*argee*

That cab is still on,but coming off in about a week.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

slipshod have you ever tried using the clam bucket as a tree spade on small trees?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Bear*

I have dug trees with this bucket and any other use you can think of.For removing trees when clearing land it is the nuts.Come at the tree from one side with the clam open,turn into the tree,bend it sideways,bite onto it,push,pull, lift,throw it on the pile.No stump left to deal with,and it will pull some amazingly large trees.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

You need a cab on that green thing you are using!!!!!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

The JD is cool looking. Nice ride!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*stewart*

A cab would be nice sometimes,but I do a lot of close corner work.
I need all the room I can get when I am moving around a backyard the size of a postage stamp.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

can you get a bucket like that for a 4100? That would be VERY useful around here.
Ryan


----------

